# Catalogs how to make own catalogs anyone know ?



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 15, 2009)

Catalogs how to make own catalogs anyone know ? i know if i had someone else make them it would cost a ton of $ and i was wondering if there is a way to make a catalog from scratch ?

reasoin why is i have numerous people call me and email me wanting a catalog and all i have is the online catalog


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 16, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Catalogs how to make own catalogs anyone know ? i know if i had someone else make them it would cost a ton of $ and i was wondering if there is a way to make a catalog from scratch ?
> 
> reasoin why is i have numerous people call me and email me wanting a catalog and all i have is the online catalog



ADOBE InDesign is great for laying out publications, but it is expensive and there is a big learning curve.

Here is a google search for "catalog builder"


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess it depends what you want it to look like. You could do a price list without any pictures.

If you wanted to be very frugal, you could do it in Word. Do it as a 3 column table, picture in column 1, title and description in column 2 and price in column 3. 

My wife does desktop publishing on InDesign (formerly pagemaker) and it does take quite a while to learn it. 

I would suggest you do some hand sketches to figure out what you want and how to lay it out.


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you talked with a print shop to see what they recommend? Or are you talking about a small run that you will do with your computer and printer?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 16, 2009)

small run maybe go with a print shop itself may be cheaper to pay .05 cents a page


----------

